# DIY 3D Background



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey guys
This is my first post, second actually. New to this whole forum thing. So about 1 year ago I wanted to get into the hobby. I got a hand me down tank and after hours of cleaning the tank was ready. I decided to get a 3D background and after shopping around BA I tough, man it is going to COST way too much. So I did a little research online. I found lots of YouTube videos on 3D background. So I decided to make on. He is the link I used.




He was pretty good and explained things well. So off I went to LOWE's. Bough the materials needed. 
1. Insulation 
2. Quikrete cement
3. Quikrete cement colour
4. Silicon
Not exactly sure what the total was but definitely less than $50.
Here are some pic of the project. 
Pic 1 Just the Insulation
Pic 2 Quikrete
Pic 3 Background in tank
Pic 4 Background in tank
Hope you enjoy.

Ted


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

That looks SO cool !


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

It is easier to make than it looks. Just takes time because u have to wait till it dries. Took me about a week n a half to complete. 

Thanks


----------



## KeyLime (May 4, 2014)

Cichlidrookie said:


> It is easier to make than it looks. Just takes time because u have to wait till it dries. Took me about a week n a half to complete.
> 
> Thanks


Looks good! 
DId you let it soak, and have you tested the water pH with it in the tank?


----------



## Cichlidrookie (Apr 6, 2014)

KeyLime said:


> Looks good!
> DId you let it soak, and have you tested the water pH with it in the tank?


Hey KeyLime

Yes I did soak it for a couple of days. It was pretty cloudy when I first filled the tank. I did a water change and then let is soak for another day. So 3 days in total. It was really clear after that, I had no fish in there at the time.

It was for my cichlid tank so the ph needs to be high anyway so I let it be. Not sure exactly what the ph is now, I will check it tonight when I get home with the test kit I got from TankCla. It has been in there for about a year and a half.

So if you are going cichlids I think it should be okay.

If you have any other questions or need help with materials just ask. 
I still have lots of quikcrete, quikcrete colour and insulation board.


----------



## blunthead (Jan 24, 2011)

nice work!


----------

